# Tuesday Dinner



## JimCook (Jan 21, 2010)

We were hosting a friend of ours from Madrid on Tuesday and I tried two new dishes - stuffed baked red onions and rigatoni with a vegetable Bolognese sauce. 







It was enjoyed with a 2006 Melka CJ Cabernet Sauvignon, a splendid wine that really opened up and was very smooth. 


- Jim


----------



## nursejohn (Jan 21, 2010)

Jim, looks great. How about sharing the recipe for that dish. Wish I had "smell-o-vision".


----------



## JimCook (Jan 21, 2010)

John,

Sure thing. The red onion recipe came out not amazingly flavorful, but it worked well alongside the steak and pasta as it has the tangy sweet bite of the onion combined with the smoothness of the cheese. The rigatoni vegetable Bolognese was great and my first time making that type of sauce. 


My beautiful bride does not prefer the taste of thyme, so I substituted sage in its place and it was perfectly fine. 


- Jim


----------



## nursejohn (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. I will give this a try soon, John.


----------



## vcasey (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks wonderful Jim. I love that web site!


----------



## admiral (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks good Jim. Thanks for the recipes.


----------



## Waldo (Jan 21, 2010)

Dang that looks good..


----------

